# Game 22: Golden State Warriors @ Phoenix Suns (they're home! 12/15)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (15-6) vs Golden State Warriors (12-11)*

*When: Friday, December 15th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_“You know you're in love when you can't fall
asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams.” _ 


*Previous Game Recap*


> MIAMI, Dec. 13 (AP) -- Miami Heat coach Pat Riley has nothing but high praise for Steve Nash, the NBA's two-time reigning MVP.
> 
> ``He may be the best player in the league,'' Riley said.
> 
> ...



*Matchup of the Night*









*Steve Nash vs Baron Davis*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Golden State Warriors Projected Lineup:*






































*(G) Monta Ellis (G) Baron Davis (SF) Mikeal Pietrus (PF) Matt Barnes (C) Andris Beidris* 

*NOTES:*
Jason Richardson - day to day
Murphy - day to day​

Warriors played last night against the Rockets. Just 
beating them with a clutch shot by BD.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry guys, no official prediction game tonight. Swamped.

But we can say Amare Stoudemire - Points, rebounds, blocks just for fun! 

Go Suns! #13 is gonna be hella tough. That first game after a road trip is a very hard one to win, with everyone getting into their comfort zones and all that good stuff. GSW could either be tired physically, or completely jived after that win last night. Let's just hope B-D doesn't catch fire...


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah this is going to be a tough game for sure.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does it always look like Amare does not belong with the other four starters?

Also, this is going to be a clobbering by the Suns. This is a back-to-back set for GS and the Suns just came home from a long trip and had a day and a bit off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns should wear the orange alternates since they''re unbeaten in em this yr. Even though, it's at home haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, we started out quite hot. 12-0 on them. Now, it's 16-2. They are 1-15 to start to the game lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

20-9.

Amare 4-6 with 12 pts already


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

23-9. Nash hit the 3. And Nash only has 1 assist too haha. They're shooting 19%, and Suns are shooting 60%


I'm scoreboard watching on yahoo. Radio for both teams doesn't want to work.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

40-22 early in the 2nd.

it was 34-17 to end the first. got sidetracked.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare is 5-9, 5-6 in FTs and has 15 pts, with 5 mins left till halftime. Suns up 49-31


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Could have been a lot more from Amare if the game was a bit closer and they feed the hot hand..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors got a lil run going. I hate that. 51-41 Suns now. As it was just 51-34. Warriors are shooting 35%, up a lot from 19%, that is for sure. Suns are shooting 51%


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

59-52 Suns lead at the half. Not a good qrter.


Someone wanna tell me why Dallas-Philly is on TV? And why do they insist on putting Philly on TV even thinking AI would be on the team. They were never going to be good, and no one really cares to watch them. Or at least I don't.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

80-74 Warriors are up. Suns playing like crap now...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow. Interesting sequence to end the 3rd. bottom up read.


:00.0 End of 3rd Quarter 
:00.1 PHO - R. Bell made a 19-foot jumper from the left wing 
:02.7 GS - Foul on M. Dunleavy 
:02.7 GS - Offensive foul on M. Dunleavy 
:23.8 PHO - J. Jones hit a free throw 
:23.8 GS - Shooting foul on A. Roberson 
:23.8 PHO - J. Jones made a 23-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: B. Diaw 
:32.9 PHO - B. Diaw defensive rebound 
:34.9 GS - M. Ellis missed a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing 
:42.8 GS - M. Pietrus defensive rebound 



Suns finally took lead 82-80 going to the 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Raja is 1-10 from 3 pt land. You think he would've stopped a few 3's ago.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

87-85. Nash hits a 3 to end the drought. Finally scoring in the 4th

:banghead:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

starting to turn it on. 90-87 Suns grab the lead.

edit: 90-90. ****ing Baron Davis.

edit2: 92-90. Amare with a jumper


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

3:46 GS - Shooting foul on M. Barnes 
3:46 PHO - Layup by A. Stoudemire. Assist: B. Diaw 
3:59 GS - B. Davis made a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing 
4:22 PHO - Defensive rebound 
4:24 PHO - L. Barbosa missed a 26-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc 
4:28 PHO - B. Diaw offensive rebound 
4:31 PHO - A. Stoudemire missed shot 
4:33 PHO - A. Stoudemire offensive rebound 
4:35 PHO - S. Nash missed a 27-foot three-pointer from the left wing 
4:58 GS - Traveling on M. Ellis 


96-95 Suns. Amare still has and 1 FT


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns pulling away slightly. 99-95 right now.

2:41 GS - Full timeout (Timeout #4) 
2:42 PHO - S. Marion made a 12-foot jumper along the right baseline. Assist: B. Diaw 
2:49 PHO - A. Stoudemire defensive rebound 
2:50 GS - B. Davis missed a 27-foot three-pointer from the right wing 
3:14 GS - M. Barnes defensive rebound 
3:15 PHO - A. Stoudemire missed a 14-foot turnaround jumper from the right wing 
3:30 GS - Foul on M. Ellis 
3:30 GS - Offensive foul on M. Ellis 
3:46 PHO - A. Stoudemire hit a free throw


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

103-99 Suns up with 17 secs left

17.0 GS - 20 sec timeout 
:17.0 PHO - Turnover on A. Stoudemire 
:36.6 GS - M. Dunleavy hit the second free throw 
36.6 GS - M. Dunleavy missed the first free throw 
:36.6 PHO - Shooting foul on S. Marion 
:45.8 GS - M. Dunleavy defensive rebound 
:46.9 PHO - S. Nash missed a 17-foot jumper from the right wing 
1:08 GS - M. Barnes made an 8-foot turnaround jumper in the lane 
1:24 PHO - B. Diaw hit the second free throw 
1:24 GS - M. Pietrus enters game for M. Ellis 
1:24 PHO - B. Diaw hit the first free throw 
1:24 GS - Shooting foul on A. Biedrins 
1:45 PHO - S. Nash steals the ball from M. Ellis


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

105-101. Prolly only team who would do an alley oop at this point in the game.

07.8 GS - 20 sec timeout 
:07.8 PHO - Alley-oop dunk by S. Marion 
:14.2 GS - A. Biedrins dunks the ball. Assist: B. Davis


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's it. Game over. 105-101.

Suns won their 13th in a row. 


GS-PHX Boxscore


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*13!​*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> *13!​*



:cheers: 


I hate that zone. Most of the times the Suns just cream
people when they zone up. But in the 2nd half they really
struggled against it. I would have liked to see Amare get 
some touches to see what he could against it.

Few interesting notes.....

Nash finishes with only 5 assist....
Bell 1-10 from 3
Suns shoot horrible in the 2nd half

But the Suns still manage to win. Large part to Amare and
Diaw with his thriple-dub.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

woot.

:cheers:


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

could have been better if they did two simple things:

1. give amare the ball more

2. give raja the ball less


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

My wife was at the game, row 7!...jerk...


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> My wife was at the game, row 7!...jerk...


without you? wtf?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> without you? wtf?


It's all good. She was given the tickets one hour before the game and there wouldn't been no way for me to get out of work. So she took one of her girlfriends, which I thought was cool.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> My wife was at the game, row 7!...jerk...






Is she a 'fan' or is she a fan?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Is she a 'fan' or is she a fan?


She's a pretty big fan, but not as much as me. Noone I know is a bigger fan than me though. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

A yo I just got home from a long night with my girl, whats up with this poll?? :lol: Damn guys are too much..lol First thing I do when I get home check espn, see 13 straight for the Suns cheee hu. Boris looking pretty good triple double? The 3 point shooting seems to be a bit off these past games, I think we need another legit 3 point shooter on the team. Just for the record, I AM NOT DRUNK =P


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys see Amare's dunk last night? 

I believe he's number five on the Top 10 countdown.....

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...media/nba/nbacom/nbatv_top10/top10_061215.asx


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> She's a pretty big fan, but not as much as me. Noone I know is a bigger fan than me though. :biggrin:


I dunno, I have an origional replica jersey for Richard Dumas!


----------

